# A Half Century Challenge hilly forum ride (Todmorden/Hebden Bridge), Sat 28th Apr 2018



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2018)

If you fancy tackling a scenic/hilly half century forum ride, why not join us for this one on Saturday, 28th April?

I have designed the route to try and tempt people who don't fancy my metric century (or longer) rides. This one would be ideal for the '_Half Century A Month Challenge_' riders - 50 miles from Todmorden incorporating a 50 kms ride from Hebden Bridge.

We will have one cafe official stop and it is in a very scenic location (Craggies) towards the end of the 50 km loop (about halfway through the 50 miler).

If you want to have breakfast in Tod before the ride (or something after the 50 miler), there is a Wetherspoons (bottom of Ridge Road on the map below) not far from the start, and also plenty of cafes dotted about.

Hebden Bridge has numerous cafes less than 50 metres from the start so you will not have any problem buying a pre/post-ride coffee/snack there.

If you start from Todmorden but have had enough by the time we return to Hebden Bridge you can avoid a longish hilly return leg and take the short flat route back along the A646 down in the valley, though you would then only have done about 65 km (40-41 miles) in total.

We will maintain a steady, chatty pace, probably only averaging about 15 kph (9 mph) including stops. No riders abandoned, and no complaining about slow speeds will tolerated - if you want to ride fast, sorry, this ride is not for you***!

There are lots of hills, some quite steep, so bring climbing legs and/or very low gears.

The riders doing 50 miles will start from 'Tod Chippy' in Todmorden, opposite the free car park in Dalton Street. (If you are coming in by train, follow the green arrow.) 

*Meet at 09:25, set off at 09:30. (30 minutes earlier than original time!!)*







We will then ride down the A646 to Hebden Bridge where we meet the 50 km riders by the sundial sculpture in the pedestrianised area of the town centre. Some suggested parking spots are shown on this Google map. The meeting place is near the White Lion shown on that map, across the road and 50 metres to the south in the pedestrianised town square. 

*Meet at 09:55, set off at 10:00.* *(30 minutes earlier than original time!!)*

I have attached GPX files for the Tod-HB leg (the A646, Halifax Road), the main 50 km loop, and the hilly return leg from Hebden Bridge that the 50-milers will undertake.

A simple map of the 50 km loop:





We climb the Keighley Road to Pecket Well and then turn left to head through Old Town and down Height Road to Midgley. We will ride round to the top of Jerusalem Lane and then descend to Booth. From there to Solomon Hill and then descend to Luddenden Foot. We will cross the A646 and head up a steep climb. Right at the top and then head down Scout Road to Mytholmroyd. That gives us the chance to do the famous Cragg Vale climb, "England's longest continuous uphill gradient"! It is not steep, apart from a short, steepish section halfway up. We will turn left at the junction with the A58 and do a rapid descent as far as a left turn onto quiet lanes starting with Blue Ball Road. Those lanes take us round to Steep Lane, which is, er, _steep_! We head up that and on to our cafe stop. After that we head back over to the road that we had climbed earlier, but now descend to Mytholmroyd. I would prefer us to return to Hebden Bridge on the Calder Valley Cycleway to avoid traffic, but the A646 is an option. We will say goodbye to the 50 km riders there.

After that, any 41-milers can go back to Tod on the main road. I will ride the scenic route back with @Littgull and any other 50 milers. We will turn at the turning circle, and head back towards HB, turning left up the Heptonstall Road. We will take the easier option of Lee Wood Road rather than continuing up to the village. From Slack we continue through Colden, Jack Bridge and Blackshaw Head on our way up to the summit on the Long Causeway. It is quite a climb to get up there, but from there we get a really easy ride back to Tod. Of the 18 km, 15.5 are downhill or flat and the other 2.5 km are only a slight uphill drag at 2.0-2.5%.

A simple map of the last leg:







Sign up below! 



*** speed limits do not apply on descents - _muhaha!_


----------



## Littgull (27 Mar 2018)

I'm in for the imperial 50.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Mar 2018)

Littgull said:


> I'm in for the imperial 50.



Jolly good.

I'm also in, probably for the shorter ride.

We will just have to stop a bit longer at lunch to make up the lost talking cobblers time.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

My friend Carrie is in for the 50 km loop from Hebden Bridge. (She will be riding over from near Bingley and back afterwards so I don't think she will want to the extended, 50 mile version.)

I am just checking my routes and will update the first post with details later today.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2018)

Could have been tempted by this one Colin, but I've an existing commitment on the 28th (there seems to be a theme developing here...)

Have fun!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Could have been tempted by this one Colin, but I've an existing commitment on the 28th (there seems to be a theme developing here...)
> 
> Have fun!


There will be others to tempt you!

Have fun yourself.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

Okay, I finally got round to adding the ride details to the first post of the thread.

_ALL WE NEED NOW IS SOME MORE RIDERS - HINT HINT!_


----------



## Vantage (5 Apr 2018)

Im interested in doing this one day when I've retuned my cycling legs.
But only if you promise never to lead us up Doghouse Lane. Did it once with the bike fully loaded. It was the single most sadistic painful thing I've ever done in my entire life. Never again.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> Im interested in doing this one day when I've retuned my cycling legs.
> But only if you promise never to lead us up Doghouse Lane. Did it once with the bike fully loaded. It was the single most sadistic painful thing I've ever done in my entire life. Never again.
> 
> View attachment 403025


Ha ha - I rode up Doghouse Lane fairly recently ... yes, it's a brute!

We will not be doing anything quite as bad as that on the 28th - perhaps a couple of short climbs will be about 2/3 of that difficulty.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

There was a climb towards the end of the second stage of the Tour of the Basque Country a couple of days ago that was similar to Dog House Lane. It was pretty humbling to see how fast the pros raced up it!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2018)

Hmm - very little interest so far ... If I don't get more interest in this ride which was intended to appeal to people who don't want to/can't do longer rides, I will probably just stick to organising rides of 100+ kms in future! 

Anyway, the list of riders signed up so far:

From Todmorden:

ColinJ
@Littgull
From Hebden Bridge:

@Pale Rider
My non-CycleChat pal Carrie


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2018)

I have plenty of sunshine booked for Saturday so it is a real pity that the turnout looks so, er, [Polite Mode] _disappointing _[/Polite Mode] ... 

If I feel energetic at the end of my 50 miles I might ride towards Littleborough with @Littgull and then ride back to make it a metric century.


----------



## Vantage (18 Apr 2018)

I think many folk will struggle with the idea of getting a train somewhere away from their home town to ride knowing full well that it may very well end up being a drench fest then having to get home all wet and soggy. Maybe when the weather turns a little nicer and more reliable you might get more willing peddlers.
My excuse is that I'm just about coping with 20 mile flat routes so far......I've a long way to go before I'm back to my 60 mile ride capabilities. 
Hope it turns out nice for you though


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

With British weather you can never tell what you are going to get until a few minutes before, and sometimes not even then! 

I was out on the local hills on a baking hot summer day once with only sunshine forecast. I looked into the sky about 5 or 6 miles ahead and saw a huge black cloud rolling in and a few seconds later a vicious cloudburst dumped freezing rain on me. I got so cold that I had to dismount because the violent shivering that ensued meant that I could not control the bike properly. 5 minutes later, the sun was shining again!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

*Cough* - as @Pale Rider has just pointed out to me ... The sunny Saturday coming is NOT the 28th! 

I have booked sunshine for the following Saturday too ...


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2018)

My aim is to get to Hebden Bridge in good time on the 28th.

I'm particularly looking forward to a chat with Carrie, having not seen her since her nasty crash.

Hopefully there will be time to slurp a cup of coffee.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> My aim is to get to Hebden Bridge in good time on the 28th.
> 
> I'm particularly looking forward to a chat with Carrie, having not seen her since her nasty crash.
> 
> Hopefully there will be time to slurp a cup of coffee.


She likes nattering and coffee so I'll tell her to try to meet you there at about 09:30! Brian and I (plus any last minute additions to our tiny list of riders) will be arriving at around 09:55 with a view to setting off at 10:00, so that would give you 25-30 minutes.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2018)

I might be a possible Colin, the boss is not working that weekend so I could get a pass out ! It will be good to ride over your way again and get Cragg Vale under the wheels of the Spa Tourer


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I might be a possible Colin, the boss is not working that weekend so I could get a pass out ! It will be good to ride over your way again and get Cragg Vale under the wheels of the Spa Tourer


That would be good. If you are coming, would you cycle here, and if so by what route?

By coincidence, I just got in touch with you on the 'roof rack' thread!


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That would be good. If you are coming, would you cycle here, and if so by what route?
> 
> By coincidence, I just got in touch with you on the 'roof rack' thread!


I will proberly ride to make it an imperial 100. I will be heading from my house in Manchester,up to Bury,Rochdale and then Tod


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I will proberly ride to make it an imperial 100. I will be heading from my house in Manchester,up to Bury,Rochdale and then Tod


In that case, why not arrange to meet @Littgull in Littleborough and ride to Tod together to meet me!

PS And ride back with him from Tod at the end of the 50 miler.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2018)

It’s looking good, just the little hurdle of making sure the bosses boss has not added her to Saturdays rota!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2018)

I'm on the list !!! See you next week for cake and some cycling in between


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm on the list !!! See you next week for cake and some cycling in between


Excellent news! 



Still plenty of room for more riders ....


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I will proberly ride to make it an imperial 100. I will be heading from my house in Manchester,up to Bury,Rochdale and then Tod



It's about time you put some proper miles on your Spa tourer.

I shall be joining you for, ooo, at least 30 miles, if not 31.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> It's about time you put some proper miles on your Spa tourer.
> 
> I shall be joining you for, ooo, at least 30 miles, if not 31.


Ha,Ha My good lady has said the same about the new bike !


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I will proberly ride to make it an imperial 100. I will be heading from my house in Manchester,up to Bury,Rochdale and then Tod



What time will you be setting off from Astley?


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> What time will you be setting off from Astley?


Depending on what time I meet Brian at Littleborough,i am planning on giving at least two hours to get over there so 7am-7.30am is the target time


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> Im interested in doing this one day when I've retuned my cycling legs.
> But only if you promise never to lead us up Doghouse Lane. Did it once with the bike fully loaded. It was the single most sadistic painful thing I've ever done in my entire life. Never again.
> 
> View attachment 403025


I rode up there today but took the (_slightly_) easier road up from the back of the park - Ewood Ln/Sigget Ln. It started raining when I got to where your bike is in that photo and I got damp and cold so I dropped down the Bacup Rd and went home. Typically, as soon as I had packed the bike away the sun came back out!



skudupnorth said:


> Depending on what time I meet Brian at Littleborough,i am planning on giving at least two hours to get over there so 7am-7.30am is the target time


We aim to set off from Tod at 09:30 so you will want to be leaving Littleborough not long after 09:00.


----------



## Littgull (22 Apr 2018)

Apologies for delay in posting, We've been away for the weekend at Whitby/Scarborough. Managed to get 42 miles (21 x 2) incredibly scenic and largely off road cycling done using the route between the 2 towns. It's known as 'The Cinder Track' and is the former railway track route that closed in1965 and was imaginatively acquired by Scarborough Council for recreational use. It now forms part of Sustrans NCN route 1 from Dover to the Shetland Isles. For anyone considering using the route who is unfamiliar with it, I would strongly recommend using an MTB or at the very least a hybrid/cross bike with knobbly tyres. None of the publicity from Sustrans or the Local Authority point this out. The surface is very rutted and stoney in large sections. The scenery is absolutely stunning!

Looking forward to next Saturday's ride organised by @ColinJ and will be good to ride again with @skudupnorth and other cycling friends old and new.
Skud, as you have mentioned that you will be coming from Rochdale direction when you come through Littleborough, turn left at the traffic lights by the church on to the Todmorden Road and I'll wait for you by the 'Bay of Bengal' Indian restaurant which is about 150 metres on the left after the lights. If you are using the Rochdale Canal you will come off it in Littleborough in Hollingworth Road opposite the Waterside restaurant, turn left at the bottom of Hollingworth Road/Canal Street and then turn right at those same lights I mentioned earlier. See you and @ColinJ there at 9.00 am.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2018)

I had spotted that track from Scarborough and had made a mental note to include it in future cycling holiday plans.

It is odd that the route of an old railway line is so rough. I would have thought it would be pretty flat and maybe covered in small stone chippings, compacted soil, or even tarmac. I will take ride my cyclocross bike if I ever go to ride it.

I'm off to Wales in a few weeks time and am busy planning similar rides there. One that I have done before with Carrie will be on the list - the old railway line cycle path from Barmouth to Dolgellau.


----------



## Littgull (22 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I had spotted that track from Scarborough and had made a mental note to include it in future cycling holiday plans.
> 
> It is odd that the route of an old railway line is so rough. I would have thought it would be pretty flat and maybe covered in small stone chippings, compacted soil, or even tarmac. I will take ride my cyclocross bike if I ever go to ride it.
> 
> I'm off to Wales in a few weeks time and am busy planning similar rides there. One that I have done before with Carrie will be on the list - the old railway line cycle path from Barmouth to Dolgellau.


Colin,
The Cinder Track is flat compared to what you and I are used to but there is a total of 2635ft of climbing (1332ft Scarborough to Whitby and 1303 ft on the Whitby to Scarborough return). It must have required powerful steam train engines!

The attached web link and links within it give a little bit more information about it and the neglected state of the surface. A plan was presented to improve the surface in 2016 but I would think in the current and forseeable economic climate it will sadly not be granted the required funding.

http://www.hedgehogcycling.co.uk/scarborough-whitby-cinder-track.html

Your planned Wales route sounds good, Colin.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2018)

I did Whitby to Scarborough and back three or four years ago.

As Brian says, parts of the track are very rutted - I was pushing for some of it.

The climb back towards Whitby is also hard work, not particularly steep but it seemed to go on for miles.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Apologies for delay in posting, We've been away for the weekend at Whitby/Scarborough. Managed to get 42 miles (21 x 2) incredibly scenic and largely off road cycling done using the route between the 2 towns. It's known as 'The Cinder Track' and is the former railway track route that closed in1965 and was imaginatively acquired by Scarborough Council for recreational use. It now forms part of Sustrans NCN route 1 from Dover to the Shetland Isles. For anyone considering using the route who is unfamiliar with it, I would strongly recommend using an MTB or at the very least a hybrid/cross bike with knobbly tyres. None of the publicity from Sustrans or the Local Authority point this out. The surface is very rutted and stoney in large sections. The scenery is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Looking forward to next Saturday's ride organised by @ColinJ and will be good to ride again with @skudupnorth and other cycling friends old and new.
> Skud, as you have mentioned that you will be coming from Rochdale direction when you come through Littleborough, turn left at the traffic lights by the church on to the Todmorden Road and I'll wait for you by the 'Bay of Bengal' Indian restaurant which is about 150 metres on the left after the lights. If you are using the Rochdale Canal you will come off it in Littleborough in Hollingworth Road opposite the Waterside restaurant, turn left at the bottom of Hollingworth Road/Canal Street and then turn right at those same lights I mentioned earlier. See you and @ColinJ there at 9.00 am.


Perfect ! It’s about 20+ miles from my house so if I give a generous 2 hours to get to you for 9am then all is good. Cannot wait


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Apr 2018)

Just spotted this thread - weirdly whilst messing on my phone passing through Hebden Bridge on the train back from Manchester!
@Almartino and i would like to join @Pale Rider and the shorter ride from Hebden Bridge if that's ok.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Just spotted this thread - weirdly whilst messing on my phone passing through Hebden Bridge on the train back from Manchester!
> @Almartino and i would like to join @Pale Rider and the shorter ride from Hebden Bridge if that's ok.



I'm sure it will be, and you will get to meet Colin's charming friend Carrie, who also happens to be one of the strongest cyclists I've ridden with.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Just spotted this thread - weirdly whilst messing on my phone passing through Hebden Bridge on the train back from Manchester!
> @Almartino and i would like to join @Pale Rider and the shorter ride from Hebden Bridge if that's ok.


Great! We are getting up to a decent number of riders now, with Skud joining us as well.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

@Littgull, @skudupnorth - if it is just the 3 of us doing the extra loop for the 50-miler and both of you are going to be on touring bikes with (presumably?) strong wheels and biggish tyres ... how do you fancy something a bit different - including a bit of minor 'rough stuff'? Nothing too gnarly - much of the route I have in mind has been given a tarmac surface in recent years, but some of it is still gravel and a bit rutted. It is to go via the car park at Hardcastle Crags up the dirt/gravel track up to Walshaw via Shackleton. Beyond Walshaw is tarmac now. We would get onto Widdop Road below Gorple Reservoir and then ride back to join the planned road at Slack. We could then miss out the end of the Long Causeway and drop down Shore Rd to the A646 back to Tod?

These pictures were taken on the track near Shackleton ...











If you don't fancy it we can stick to Plan A. If you do, I might ride that CX bike for a change.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull, @skudupnorth - if it is just the 3 of us doing the extra loop for the 50-miler and both of you are going to be on touring bikes with (presumably?) strong wheels and biggish tyres ... how do you fancy something a bit different - including a bit of minor 'rough stuff'? Nothing too gnarly - much of the route I have in mind has been given a tarmac surface in recent years, but some of it is still gravel and a bit rutted. It is to go via the car park at Hardcastle Crags up the dirt/gravel track up to Walshaw via Shackleton. Beyond Walshaw is tarmac now. We would get onto Widdop Road below Gorple Reservoir and then ride back to join the planned road at Slack. We could then miss out the end of the Long Causeway and drop down Shore Rd to the A646 back to Tod?
> 
> These pictures were taken on the track near Shackleton ...
> 
> ...


I’m up for a new challenge and the Spa needs a good test


----------



## Littgull (23 Apr 2018)

Yes, I'm up for that too, Colin. Good idea.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2018)

Spa tourers are known to be robust and Brian's Thorn is expedition quality, so both bikes should have no problem with gravel and a few ruts.

I find more than a few miles of those conditions wearing not so much on the bike, but more on my ageing and aching bones.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Depending on what time I meet Brian at Littleborough,i am planning on giving at least two hours to get over there so 7am-7.30am is the target time



I'd have to be up too early to get to Astley by 7am-7.30am, it's 15mile and I'm a very slow rider, but it looks like a great ride, so enjoy the ride.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Spa tourers are known to be robust and Brian's Thorn is expedition quality, so both bikes should have no problem with gravel and a few ruts.
> 
> I find more than a few miles of those conditions wearing not so much on the bike, but more on my ageing and aching bones.


Ive done some trail stuff with the shiny Spa so I have no worries, i've even been off road on my fixie which amazes some other cyclists on full sus MTB's


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Apr 2018)

Lets hope the weather play ball


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Lets hope the weather play ball


It's currently looking chilly, blustery and dry for the ride itself, but probably with some showers for you on the way home!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

The forecast is _slightly _better now - the showers are not due until about 19:00.

I have booked us a (very rare) tailwind for this ...







(Normally there is a cross/headwind from the right on the exposed moorland further up.)


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Apr 2018)

I'm hoping for reasonable weather on Saturday.

Cold, windy, and wet this morning, which severely curtailed a ride I had planned.

I will - as you know - ride in poor conditions for the sake of keeping a group ride going, but I would rather not.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

My ride today was curtailed out of existence by the cold, windy and wet conditions here! 

Cold, windy and dry is what they are saying we will get on Saturday - disappointing, but acceptable, though I reckon that our cafe stop at Craggies will be taken indoors rather than at the picnic tables outside! 

Craggies:












Oops, sorry - that Google SV drive-by was 7.5 years ago when the site was still a run-down hilltop poultry farm, rather than the business park that it has now become!

Craggies!


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Apr 2018)

Definatly hope the wind and wet stuff stay away, I have had enough of them both this week..........oh and killer car drivers !


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2018)

*OOPS - I cocked up the times!* 

I had said 10:00 in Todmorden and 10:30 in Hebden Bridge. Somewhere along the line I accidentally changed it to 09:30 in Todmorden and 10:00 in Hebden Bridge - *let's stick with the amended times - 09:30 Todmorden, 10:00 Hebden Bridge!
*
If you want a pre-ride coffee/chat with Carrie in Hebden Bridge, meet her at the sundial sculpture in Hebden Bridge at 09:30 and be back there ready to go by 09:55. (There are cafes right next to the sculpture so you don't need to move far from it.)
*
Please post below to confirm that you are coming at the appropriate (changed) times - @Littgull, @skudupnorth, @Pale Rider and @Julia9054.*

Littgull and Skud - since nobody else is meeting me at the car park in Tod, there is no point in you going round there. Wait across the road from Lidl on the Halifax Rd and I will meet you there just after 09:30. (I'll check the car park at 09:30 just in case somebody turns up there.)

See you all in the morning.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Apr 2018)

No probs, I had it in mind to get to Hebden Bridge for about 9.30am.

Coffee with Carrie is something to look forward to, but it's not critical.

Turn up in good time and go with the flow is my approach.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Apr 2018)

Still coming,told everyone about the mad ride so I cannot go into work on Monday and say I did not do it !! Brian, What time shall I meet you so we are in time to meet up with everyone ?


----------



## Littgull (27 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> *OOPS - I cocked up the times!*
> 
> I had said 10:00 in Todmorden and 10:30 in Hebden Bridge. Somewhere along the line I accidentally changed it to 09:30 in Todmorden and 10:00 in Hebden Bridge - *let's stick with the amended times - 09:30 Todmorden, 10:00 Hebden Bridge!
> *
> ...



No worries @ColinJ. Ill wait by the Bay of Bengal Indian Restaurant in Littleborough for @skudupnorth and we'll see you subsequently outside Lidl in Todmorden at 9.30 a.m. I'm glad the persistent light rain has occurred today rather than be forecasted for tomorrow. I don't think my shorts will be making an appearance though . See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Littgull (27 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Still coming,told everyone about the mad ride so I cannot go into work on Monday and say I did not do it !! Brian, What time shall I meet you so we are in time to meet up with everyone ?


Sorry @skudupnorth, I forgot to mention that I'll see you outside the 'Bay of Bengal' at 9 am. Have an enjoyable ride over.
Cheers.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Apr 2018)

Al and i will be in Hebden Bridge at 9.30. Looking forward to it


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Apr 2018)

The cunning plan is coming together ! See you all tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2018)

And if things have gone to plan then Carrie is already in Hebden Bridge with her dog and is dog-sitting a friend's. In return, Carrie's dog will be left in the care of the friend tomorrow while she joins us for the ride.

I had intended to ride over there this evening and walk the dogs with her but it is too damp and chilly so I am staying in!


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Apr 2018)

Bike ready ! see you all tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2018)

I just checked with Carrie - she is in Hebden Bridge with the 2 dogs and a Bill Bryson book!

I have thought of some more (optional) off-roady bits which we can consider for the extended ride after dropping the 50 km riders off back in Hebden Bridge. I have semi-slick 35 mm tyres on my CX bike and those extra bridleway sections would be okay for them but harder work than the road.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked with Carrie - she is in Hebden Bridge with the 2 dogs and a Bill Bryson book!
> 
> I have thought of some more (optional) off-roady bits which we can consider for the extended ride after dropping the 50 km riders off back in Hebden Bridge. I have semi-slick 35 mm tyres on my CX bike and those extra bridleway sections would be okay for them but harder work than the road.


We can see how we are faring to see if we are up to the off road section, I have made some butties just in case I need more food !


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

Cracking start to the day weather wise, see you all in a bit


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2018)

Lovely day for it. Have fun everybody


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

I got to Littleborough early !


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

Ah! I will not be ready until the prearranged time but if you and @Littgull are well ahead of schedule then feel free to press on to Hebden Bridge to meet the others and I will catch up with you there.

PS But make sure that you let me know if you are doing that!


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I got to Littleborough early !


Slow down you maniac! It isn't a race......


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

It all went really well, so I will organise more shortish forum rides in the future.

Littgull and skudupnorth met me by Lidl in Todmorden as planned and we rode down the A646 to Hebden Bridge to meet the others. Pale Rider, Julia9054, Almartino and my pal Carrie were at a cafe there supping coffee when we arrived. I took them on a guided tour of some of my favourite local hilly lanes before finally climbing up to our cafe stop at Craggies.

We had a long relaxed break in the warm there. The weather had been kind to us - no rain at all and some sunshine, but it did feel chilly except when climbing.

It is a very easy run back to Hebden Bridge from the cafe so I think it was a good route for a 50 km forum ride.

Littgull, skudupnorth and I said goodbye to the others in Hebden Bridge and then set off to do our extended ride back to Todmorden. I was planning a total of 50+ miles, Littgull was going to do 100+ km and skud was aiming for 100+ miles.

We had decided to do some offroad for a change. I showed the other two the bridleway/farm track up the back of Hardcastle Crags to Shackleton, through Walshaw and onwards to Widdop Rd. We agreed that it was a worthwhile experiment so it will be repeated in the future. We all had chunky semislick tyres on our bikes and they were fine on the minor roughstuff on that route. I have done that section on a road bike with 23C tyres in the past. You just have to be slightly more careful than on the road.

Some scenic lanes followed and then we plunged down Cross Stone Rd into Todmorden where I left my companions. They were continuing to Littleborough, but I was heading home. I got there with 82 km (51 miles) on my Garmin and about 1,650 m (5,400 ft) of ascent clocked up.

Thanks for company, y'all!


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Apr 2018)

Thank you so much for organising such an enjoyable ride with great company. The weather was perfect, the scenery stunning and a great start to my determination to get better at hills this year.
We went back via a terrifyingly dodgy estate in Bradford to pick up some speaker stands Al had bought on eBay and then on to Al's dad's in Roundhay to drop off the goose egg we bought him at Craggys. 
Following Colin's trapped in the lift at Bradford Interchange story, Al's poor dad (also called Colin!) had just spent an hour trapped in the lift at his new retirement flat and had had to be rescued! 
Note to self - avoid lifts especially in the company of blokes called Colin!!


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2018)

Seven of us gathered in Hebden Bridge for a minimum of 30 hilly miles and much further for some.

My day got off to a pleasant start with a chat to a roadie at a cafe in the centre of town who insisted on giving me half of his muffin.

I was soon joined by @Julia9054, partner Al, @skudupnorth, @Littgull, our leader, and his friend Carrie.

We started the climbing early with a long pull out of Hebden Bridge towards Keighley.

Colin led us off at a modest but consistent pace which meant we all spun up to the top of the climb in good order.






Not my best effort at a pic, perhaps I was more tired than I realised.

Skud is on the left on his Spa tourer, then Brian (Littgul). Al, Colin, Julia, and Carrie the pocket rocket in the blue top.

Not too much in the way of motor traffic up there, although our treatment at the hands of other drivers was variable.

We dropped back down towards Hebden Bridge and climbed back up the other side on what I thought was the nastiest climb of the day - I just about kept pace with Carrie who has lost none of her excellent cycling fitness despite a long injury lay off.

Our next long climb was the five miles plus of Cragg Vale.

I deployed some extra electrons and about as much grunt as I could manage to lead the way, pacing a strongish roadie for a while until he started to run out of steam.

Almost needless to say, Carrie wiped him up as well, not sure what the poor fellow made of being beaten by a middle-aged bloke on an ebike and a slip of a lass.

Some more downs - and ups - as we looped back to Craggies cafe/farm shop which did us well for food despite being full.

Nearly all down hill back to Hebden Bridge, and Colin threw in some cycle path for the last mile or two to keep us out of the traffic on the main valley road.

The antics of an apparently drunk cyclist made for a bizarre end to the ride as we said goodbye to Julia and Al at their car.

He swore at us as he rode past, stopped a few metres down the road, then over-cooked a wheelie, landing flat on his back, before getting up and swearing at us, or more likely the world in general.

All day opening has clearly been a mixed blessing in Hebden Bridge.

About 30 miles for me, Julia, Al, and Carrie, more for Brian and Colin, but a particularly good effort from Skud - what we did was challenging enough, to slap another 70 miles on top is going some.

Thanks to Colin for his usual seamless routing, and thanks to everyone for their good company.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

I was talking to someone about 'dodgy estates' the other day. Every time I have been to one I have sworn that I will avoid them in future.

As a fresher in Manchester I decided to go for a jog into Salford. I ended up somewhere with lots of very tatty tower blocks, burned out cars, broken glass lying around etc. The most bizarre thing was that there were multiple old smashed TV sets below the towers. I reckoned that people were just chucking them out of their windows when they developed faults, and from the look of them I'd say from 10 or 11 floors up! 

I had already concluded that it wasn't the most scenic place that I had ever jogged _to_, but when a gang of malevolent young men sat on a wall spotted me and made it clear that they were about to attack me, I made sure that it was the least scenic place that I have ever sprinted away _from_! 

I will avoid _being _a bloke called Colin in a lift wherever possible in future!

I'd forgotten about the drunk near Hebden Bridge station ... I hope he didn't hurt himself when he fell off, but I'm afraid that I was not going to go and ask him - by the sound of his ranting I think that any Good Samaritan would soon be sporting a tatty old bike necklace.

Things are quite busy in the next few months but perhaps I will organise a similar ride in the autumn.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

Oh, a very curious thing happened ... @Almartino suffered a painful cramp on Steep Ln climbing up to Craggies. It was in exactly the same location that @rusty bearing suffered a similarly painful problem on one of my rides a couple of years ago!


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

Home !!!! 167 km completed Absolutely brilliant ride, big thankyou Colin, you pulled yet another super ride out of the hat


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Home !!!! 167 km completed Absolutely brilliant ride, big thankyou Colin, you pulled yet another super ride out of the hat


Ooh, congratulations - a big ride considering that you hadn't even done half that so far this year!


----------



## Littgull (28 Apr 2018)

A fantastic day out on the bike in great company and with stunning scenery. A superb route planned by Colin and the 20 mile extended loop was terrific also.

It was warm enough whilst climbing but nippy on the descents. Top marks for bravery to Steve (@skudupnorth) for wearing shorts. Which he has apparently worn all through the long cold winter ! But the weather overall, was very kind to us.

Thanks for organising and leading the ride Colin and I've enjoyed reading the reports and seeing the photo.

Looking forward to riding with you all again in the near future.


----------



## Littgull (28 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, congratulations - a big ride considering that you hadn't even done half that so far this year!


Good on yer, Steve. Glad you are back safe and sound.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2018)

The way the ride panned out left Skudders with quite a few miles to do late in the day.

Good effort taking it all in his stride.

He told me the main hazard would be the taxi drivers in Rochdale.

Hopefully they behaved themselves tonight.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Apr 2018)

It has rather inspired me to organise a forum ride myself - something similar to the one starting in Knaresborough that we did last year @Pale Rider . I shall give it some thought.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The way the ride panned out left Skudders with quite a few miles to do late in the day.
> 
> Good effort taking it all in his stride.
> 
> ...


Rochdale, Bury and Bolton did not disappoint ! All cycle hell holes !


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> It has rather inspired me to organise a forum ride myself - something similar to the one starting in Knaresborough that we did last year @Pale Rider . I shall give it some thought.



That route would work fine as a forum ride, as I'm sure you know.

Sticking your head above the forum parapet takes a bit of bravery - no one wants to call a ride and get no interest.

Me and @EasyPeez tried it with Spurn last year - only @Supersuperleeds turned out to get hailed on, but we had a grand time nonetheless, so numbers are not the be all and end all.

Anyone reading the various ride reports ought to be reassured that forum rides generally go off very well.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Rochdale, Bury and Bolton did not disappoint ! All cycle hell holes !



As a mate of mine calls it, the brass band and black pudding belt.

For what it's worth, I'm quite partial to a slice of black pudding and any live music is OK by me.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> It has rather inspired me to organise a forum ride myself - something similar to the one starting in Knaresborough that we did last year @Pale Rider . I shall give it some thought.


That would be interesting ...

Oh, and I forgot to mention that @Oldfentiger suggested a route to me last year which is in your area. I intended to organise a forum ride to tackle it at some point this year. It would be 100 km from Harrogate station. One wicked climb from Lofthouse in Nidderdale but the remaining climbs much less intimidating.

Littgull and I could get to Harrogate OR Knaresborough by train at a reasonable time on a Saturday and at a reasonable price (£9 return with our railcards).

PS My route could be reversed to make Lofthouse a steep descent instead!


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

Here are some shots from todays amazing ride


----------



## Littgull (28 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Here are some shots from todays amazing ride
> View attachment 406473
> View attachment 406474
> View attachment 406475
> ...


Stunning photos, Steve. You have captured the scenic splendour perfectly.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Stunning photos, Steve. You have captured the scenic splendour perfectly.


It was stunning even with those hills,Colin led us own some amazing routes even with the steep lumps !


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 406478
> View attachment 406479


I did some research and found that the immaculate building in those photos is Holme Ends farmhouse. It was a ruined Grade II listed building in all the years that I used to ride past there on my mountain bike. I found the planning application to rebuild it and I also found photos of it (HERE) as it was before the work was done.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

Had a play with a couple of yesterday's photo's and converted them into my favourite format.......Black and White


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> That route would work fine as a forum ride, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> Sticking your head above the forum parapet takes a bit of bravery - no one wants to call a ride and get no interest.
> 
> ...



I'm still drying out from that ride. Was a fantastic day despite the awful weather.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Had a play with a couple of yesterday's photo's and converted them into my favourite format.......Black and White
> View attachment 406493
> View attachment 406494



Good job with the camera by Skud.

Before I got on my bike - and before Colin told me where to ride it - I didn't find the area at all attractive.

The post industrial landscape of the mill towns and associated social deprivation made for a depressing visitor experience.

Add some hostile locals - to a visiting football fan - and I couldn't wait to get out of the likes of Burnley, Halifax and Bradford.

Even on a bike it's not exactly the Cotswolds, but cycling around Calderdale is an eye opener for anyone who has not been off the main drags or outside the main towns.


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Good job with the camera by Skud.
> 
> Before I got on my bike - and before Colin told me where to ride it - I didn't find the area at all attractive.
> 
> ...


Thankyou,I want to get out again today but work and kids activities win today !


----------



## Littgull (29 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I did some research and found that the immaculate building in those photos is Holme Ends farmhouse. It was a ruined Grade II listed building in all the years that I used to ride past there on my mountain bike. I found the planning application to rebuild it and I also found photos of it (HERE) as it was before the work was done.


That's really interesting, Colin. Wow what an impressive conversion job on that building.
I was also fascinated when you pointed out the foundation slabs relating to the Trestle Bridge railway at Black Dean and the line in the hillside of the former railway track. Some more information on this via Wickipedia and some old photos of it. What a beautiful yet remote place to have a railway! Then there was the temporary 'village' called 'Dawson City' at Slack Top beyond Heptonstall for the quarry workers - amazing industrial history. If I recall correctly, there are more photos and accounts of this on the walls of the Innovations cafe in Hebden Bridge
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blake_Dean_Railway


----------



## Littgull (29 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Had a play with a couple of yesterday's photo's and converted them into my favourite format.......Black and White
> View attachment 406493
> View attachment 406494


More impressive photos, Steve. Black and white always looks so atmospheric. You have certainly got a flair for taking good pics.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> That's really interesting, Colin. Wow what an impressive conversion job on that building.
> I was also fascinated when you pointed out the foundation slabs relating to the Trestle Bridge railway at Black Dean and the line in the hillside of the former railway track. Some more information on this via Wickipedia and some old photos of it. What a beautiful yet remote place to have a railway! Then there was the temporary 'village' called 'Dawson City' at Slack Top beyond Heptonstall for the quarry workers - amazing industrial history. If I recall correctly, there are more photos and accounts of this on the walls of the Innovations cafe in Hebden Bridge
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blake_Dean_Railway



I like the 'static load test' which appeared to be park two locos and rolling stock on the bridge and wait to see if anything happened.


----------



## Littgull (29 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Good job with the camera by Skud.
> 
> Before I got on my bike - and before Colin told me where to ride it - I didn't find the area at all attractive.
> 
> ...


 Ha ha Rob, yes the places you have mentioned can be very foreboding. As a long suffering Torquay United supporter I used to travel up from Torquay on the supporters coach to towns like Accrington and Burnley. It used to seem like a different world. I remember thinking as a 12 year old on the coach 'why are all the houses in seaside places so brightly coloured compared to 'up north'. But as you get to understand the industrial history and know about the regional geology it becomes apparent. I love living in the north of England and would never move back down south.
It used to be a long journey back on the coach though as a young lad after being thumped 5 - 0 by Accrington on a cold, damp and grey late November Saturday!


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

The sadist in me wants to return now ! The Spa Tourer did its job so well and ate those miles up in the stunning countryside. Thankyou again Colin for showing us some hidden gems


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It all went really well, so I will organise more shortish forum rides in the future.


How short is 'short'?


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> That's really interesting, Colin. Wow what an impressive conversion job on that building.
> I was also fascinated when you pointed out the foundation slabs relating to the Trestle Bridge railway at Black Dean and the line in the hillside of the former railway track. Some more information on this via Wickipedia and some old photos of it. What a beautiful yet remote place to have a railway! Then there was the temporary 'village' called 'Dawson City' at Slack Top beyond Heptonstall for the quarry workers - amazing industrial history. If I recall correctly, there are more photos and accounts of this on the walls of the Innovations cafe in Hebden Bridge
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blake_Dean_Railway


That is some structure ! Loved the industrial history side of our ride, so much to see and amazed how nature takes over after we have finished messing about !


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Ha ha Rob, yes the places you have mentioned can be very foreboding. As a long suffering Torquay United supporter I used to travel up from Torquay on the supporters coach to towns like Accrington and Burnley. It used to seem like a different world. I remember thinking as a 12 year old on the coach 'why are all the houses in seaside places so brightly coloured compared to 'up north'. But as you get to understand the industrial history and know about the regional geology it becomes apparent. I love living in the north of England and would never move back down south.
> It used to be a long journey back on the coach though as a young lad after being thumped 5 - 0 by Accrington on a cold, damp and grey late November Saturday!



I recall a linesman at Burnley who, to put it kindly, was not the finest athletic specimen.

As he checked the goal net before the game, there was the inevitable chant in relation to his weight.

Not only that, the poor man was pelted with pie crusts and forced to retreat.

Unpleasant for him, but all part of creating an intimidating atmosphere.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> How short is 'short'?


About 5' 2" ?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> How short is 'short'?


The thread title gives it away - yesterday was 50 km (31 miles) and 50 miles with the extension.

If you ever feel like an even shorter and easier ride we could come up with something. Rochdale canal towpath to a cafe at Hollingworth Lake, for example.


----------



## Littgull (29 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I recall a linesman at Burnley who, to put it kindly, was not the finest athletic specimen.
> 
> As he checked the goal net before the game, there was the inevitable chant in relation to his weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The thread title gives it away - yesterday was 50 km (31 miles) and 50 miles with the extension.
> 
> If you ever feel like an even shorter and easier ride we could come up with something. Rochdale canal towpath to a cafe at Hollingworth Lake, for example.


That would be nice, be good to catch up with you again.

Let me get back on the bike and see how I am in a few weeks


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> That would be nice, be good to catch up with you again.
> 
> Let me get back on the bike and see how I am in a few weeks


That would be brilliant


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> That would be nice, be good to catch up with you again.
> 
> Let me get back on the bike and see how I am in a few weeks


Hmm - maybe easy Towpath/Calder Valley Cycleway from Todmorden to Mytholmroyd, a very slow ride up Cragg Vale, freewheel down to Littleborough, easy 1 mile ride to the cafe at Hollingworth Lake, cafe, back down to the canal, towpath back to Tormorden?

If Cragg Vale is a problem then perhaps just towpath - HB, Tod, Littleborough, Lake cafe, Littleborough, Tod, HB? (Or even just Tod, Littleborough, Lake cafe, Littleborough, Tod.)

I have things planned for various dates but there are still a lot of weekends free between now and the autumn.

See you later in the year!


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> a very slow ride up Cragg Vale


As if there would be any other kind 

Sounds good Colin, hopefully it will give me some motivation to get on with It, something drastic needs to happen soon


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Apr 2018)

It would be good to see you back out with the gang again Potsy, we had some good rides in the past and they just get better every time


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> It would be good to see you back out with the gang again Potsy, we had some good rides in the past and they just get better every time


We were actually saying that on the ride yesterday ... I was saying how Shaun (bromptonfb as he was then) and I almost killed you on your first hilly forum ride a few years back but in less than a year you were dropping me on the climbs!


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Apr 2018)

So we have put together a route of about 65 miles for the 21st July starting in Knaresborough. Have started another thread (if only I knew how to link to it here!)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> So we have put together a route of about 65 miles for the 21st July starting in Knaresborough. Have started another thread (if only I knew how to link to it here!)


THE MISSING LINK! 

[Copy the address of the post from the browser, click the link icon (7th from left in the icons above the post editor's text area), paste the address into the URL text field on the popup box, then click the INSERT button.]

I have signed up for the ride!


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2018)

The little offroad section I tagged on to this forum ride was well received by @Littgull and @skudupnorth so I have decided to organise another similar ride but featuring a lot more light to moderate offroad (no really gnarly stuff). 

I will be riding various candidate bridleways/dirt roads later today (Thursday) with Littgull. It will take a few more such rides to cover most of the candidates and then I will think about the best way to connect them together. I will aim for at least 1/3-1/2 of the distance to be offroad and may organise the ride as a 50 km loop within a 50-miler again, with a cafe stop in the shorter loop.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The little offroad section I tagged on to this forum ride was well received by @Littgull and @skudupnorth so I have decided to organise another similar ride but featuring a lot more light to moderate offroad (no really gnarly stuff).
> 
> I will be riding various candidate bridleways/dirt roads later today (Thursday) with Littgull. It will take a few more such rides to cover most of the candidates and then I will think about the best way to connect them together. I will aim for at least 1/3-1/2 of the distance to be offroad and may organise the ride as a 50 km loop within a 50-miler again, with a cafe stop in the shorter loop.


I will be up for that if the boss is not working, that route was fantastic


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2018)

Much of today's route was really more suitable for a mountain bike. We didn't do the second half that I had planned. The wind was a bit chilly on the tops, and we gave way to the temptation of the sheltered tables at the back of Tod's Wetherspoons. We sat out there in the sunshine drinking coffee, having a snack, and chattering. It was getting a bit late when we set off again so we just did a little more and then went our separate ways. Route research to be continued ...


----------

